# Tata Photon + queries



## gurujee (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi all,

after feeling like cheated by bsnl 3g speed and performance, i want to buy a photon+ having heard about its good speed, service etc.

However, Want to know one more thing. Does it assign dedicated IP to every user ? How is rapidshare etc & Torrent downloads ? What technology it uses - 3g(gsm) or rev(cdma) ?

since it has no unlimited schemes, and bsnl evdo has, should i also consider BSNL EVDO ?


----------



## Vedanta (Oct 5, 2011)

I normally get 60 kbps average downloading. speed on my photon+, and rarely it crosses 100 kbps.. plus it doesn't disconnect frequently like other wireless dongles. 

Are you not getting speeds on BSNL 3G? I was thinking of shifting to MTNL 3G here, in delhi. Don't know what the speeds are, and the services, too.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Oct 6, 2011)

Photon+ uses cdma. there are dynamic ips given and as far as speed is concerned, it depends upon your area and also time. better ask for a demo.
speed varies a lot and as far as support is concerned, it is not very good. i have talked to cs people for 7-8 times and i have found MORONS only.
they even blocked some 35 sites including rapidshare (but no torrent block) for 7-8 days last month just like that without any prior info and any proper explanation.


----------



## gurujee (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh..Dynamic IPs that means the same message "you are currently downloading a file, please wait"... !!! 

Seems doubtful...ANyway thanks very much for your reply.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 8, 2011)

go for MTNL 3G much better than any ISP out there.


----------



## Vedanta (Oct 8, 2011)

gameranand said:


> go for MTNL 3G much better than any ISP out there.



Thanks .. and I am going for Micromax MMX 310G 3G USB Modem, seems the best option.. can u please suggest?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 8, 2011)

Well its your call but MTNL have best plans. Rs 4500 for 6 months unlimited.


----------



## Vedanta (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes I will use MTNL with the Micromax modem. Currently I have considered MMX 310G which is max 3.6 mbps and can be used with any sim.. do u think speeds will be more than this limit? I think 7.2 mbps will currently be a waste of money, isn't it?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 13, 2011)

Yes opt for 3.6 for now but if you want to be future prood then you can go for 7.2


----------



## gurujee (Oct 13, 2011)

got photon+. seems satisfied with the speed. 
orissa has bsnl. and its slow. photon is  expensive but its worth if u are not dl hungry.

Rs.1200 for 10gb unlimited


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 13, 2011)

Congrats!
But how is 10 gigs unlimited 

I guess you are lucky as you are getting good speeds!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 13, 2011)

^ Beware, that 10gb is Upload + Download.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 13, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Congrats!
> But how is 10 gigs unlimited
> 
> I guess you are lucky as you are getting good speeds!



He must be talking about FUP.


----------



## gurujee (Oct 15, 2011)

10 gb in 3.1mbps, afterwards speed will be 155kbps


----------



## gameranand (Oct 16, 2011)

thats terrible.


----------



## asingh (Oct 16, 2011)

gameranand said:


> He must be talking about FUP.




I doubt they FUP. I have the 15GB plan, once I cross it they start to charge me extra but the speeds remain the same.


----------



## gurujee (Oct 18, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> ^ Beware, that 10gb is Upload + Download.



yes, its shocking...i wasnt aware of this. Just sent a 700mb file to my bro. and checked the upload is calculated as cumulative usage...


----------



## gameranand (Oct 18, 2011)

asingh said:


> I doubt they FUP. I have the 15GB plan, once I cross it they start to charge me extra but the speeds remain the same.



Acually he said about UL so I thought its FUP. Thanks for clarification.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Oct 24, 2011)

this 10GB comes under FUP (10GB Unlimited plan). this 10GB is upload + download and after this the speed goes down to 150 something


----------

